# Celsius Cirrus, Nike Kaiju, Salomon???



## Meatball707 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm wearing Salomon F20s, they're starting to fall apart. I love how the boot shrinks my footprint down, and how it fits, but I've been thinking about making a switch to Nike or Celsius as the Salomons underfoot cushioning is lacking a bit.

How do all these boots compare, fit aside? Durability, comfort, warmth, fit

*Celsius Cirrus
Nike Kaiju, 
Newer Salomon F20/22*

I'm looking for an all mountain boot, mid to mid/stiff flex, but comfort is number one.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaiju's are actually quite flexy once you break them in. They are really flexible umm forward? like squat position moving closer to the toes... but less flexy laterally? side to side


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea if you want to check Nike out and looking for mid/stiff check out the Zoom Force 1's. Personally I like them better than the Kaijus anyways.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

im switchin from celsuis to some kaijus very shortly. i loved celsuis, and would probably still go back to the cirrus, but i was let down by there communication when i had a problem..aka it was non existant. didnt answer one email or phone call.


----------

